# Dubai Driving License - Convert to Portuguese



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

HI all,

I'm a Portuguese National living in Germany.

I have a dubai driving license.

can i convert it to a Portuguese Driving License so i can drive anywhere in the EU.

Please advise if i can do it from Germany itself or do i need to visit Portugal for this purpose.

Regards,
Thaddeus


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

No idea but why not try to convert it to a German licence, since that's where you live?


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

RichardHenshall said:


> No idea but why not try to convert it to a German licence, since that's where you live?


To convert it to German license I have to take classes and pass exam same as a new German license doesn't make sense. If I get it converted in Portugal or France then it will be an eu license and no issue in Germany 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Are you sure you have thought this through? This may not be valid for Portugal but I had an Omani licence but lived in the UK and I found that if I used it to obtain a non-UK EU licence it was only valid for 1 year. Look at the last line on this link 

https://www.gov.uk/driving-nongb-li...ycle/european-union-or-european-economic-area


----------

